# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Thirsties Fab Fitted pelene

## slava

http://www.cottontailbaby.com/item_4...ted-Diaper.htm

Je li netko isprobao ove pelene? Meni baš lijepo izgledaju. Podsjećaju me na BumGenius.

----------


## Fana

Ja još nisam isprobala, ali sam naručila jednu za probu. 
Ovo je prva pelena koju sam naručila, a da nije OS. Bojim se jesam li pogodila veličinu...

----------


## vještičica

Mi imamo njihove kavere, jako sam zadovoljna. 
Za pelene ne znam, čini mi se da je neko pisao na forumu da nisu skroz pamučne.

----------


## Fana

Da pamučne   :Laughing:  

evo sastava sa stranice gdje sam kupila:
Inner Soaker and inner liner � 100% polyester
Outer layer � 15% polyester/85% cotton

ALI: došle su danas i tako su predivno mekane, mmmmm

----------


## Fana

I da dovršim recenziju. Jaaaaako se brzo suše. Na guzi izgledaju genijalno, guza je malena i elegantna. Mekane su i ne žuljaju debelonošce. Upijaju kao i svaka druga fittedica, nisam primjetila nešto specijalno u vezi toga. Jesam li rekla da su mekane?   :Smile:

----------

